
Rekord – client-side JavaScript REST ORM with offline and realtime capability - ClickerMonkey
http://rekord.github.io/rekord/
======
ClickerMonkey
We're (I am) looking for assistance in writing examples, tutorials,
documentation (currently using JSDOC to generate API documentation from
comments), and additional test cases. A good portion of documentation is
started and hundreds of test cases already exist. This library is already
being used in production applications.

Any help/criticism is greatly appreciated!

~~~
brudgers
1\. If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN". Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

2\. An email to the contact address, can get the moderators to change the
title.

3\. My impression is that asking for help non-development tasks like writing
documents (or design) man be seen as off-putting by some writers and
designers. In those fields, there's little return from working for free, i.e.
an ORM isn't a tool that makes a technical writer's job easier.

4\. For a developer, if the author isn't willing to forgo the joy of coding
for documentation and test writing, there's less of a case as to why someone
else should make that sacrifice.

5\. Successful open source projects often tend to be as much about the
community as the code. If the project has users, that's where the request for
help is most likely to be answered and if it isn't, community is where work is
needed.

Good luck.

